# Rabbit n Stuffing



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I love rabbit and stuffing.



Cottontail rabbit with stuffing is great and adding diced fresh veggies and diced rabbit to the dressing makes it even better.

8 tbsp - butter
1/2 cup - diced onions
1/2 cup - diced celery
1/2 cup - diced wild mushrooms
2 boxes - Stove Top Chicken Stuffing Mix
2 to 3 cups - chicken broth
2 - rabbits, each cut into 6 pieces each 
1/4 cup - cooking oil
1/2 cup - flour
1 tsp - seasoning salt




Trim off the belly meat and de-bone the rabbit's trunk (front ribs and backbone)
Dice up the trimmed meat and the rabbit's heart.
Mix the diced rabbit with the vegetables and cook in butter for 5 minutes.
In a large bowl mix broth, vegetables, and diced rabbit with the stuffing mix.
Place the stuffing in a large casserole dish.
Preheat oven to 325°.
Mix the seasoned salt with the flour and coat the rabbit pieces.
Brown the floured rabbit in hot oil.
Place browned rabbit on paper towels to drain.
Lay rabbit on top of dressing and bake in 325° oven for 2 hours.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

That looks awesome! I gotta try and figure out a way to get out and make one more trip for cottontails after reading that!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

3arabians said:


> That looks awesome! I gotta try and figure out a way to get out and make one more trip for cottontails after reading that!!


The grandkids took me out today. It was really good. The only regret I had was that I didn't take my recurve.

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

As we say down south, that looks "slap yo mamma" good.;-)


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I tried this recipe, and it was awesome! This was only the third or fourth time I've ever had rabbit and I think I'll make a much larger effort next season to hunt them regularly.


----------

